# Elmer Fudd News



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I realize this might be a bit controversial but I had to throw it out there. 
BTW, just stick a fork in me cause I'm done. 
https://amp.theguardian.com/film/sh...-guns-elmer-fudd-loses-his-wight-to-bear-arms


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a looney decision.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> What a looney decision.


How's he gonna git that pesky wittle wabbit? Bugs can run amuck.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

This Knee Jerk society is making my anxiety run amok. I heard they cancelled Cops too. I cant imagine what our military is going to look like. My kids are young 7 & 13 all I can do is raise a MAN and an WOMAN that can kick some ass. Its scary out there. We need a border wall around colleges


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

So I need to throw away any pics of myself or my platoon bearing arms that I have from Viet Nam??
Anyone want to take a guess of the death of Americans by ethnic percentage of Viet Nam or WW11?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

start of gun control 
Specwar keep the pictures and be proud thanks for serving


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea. They gave Elmer a Grim Reaper scythe. Like thats not more gory than a rifle ???
He never hit anything with his gun anyhow When I wonder where all this BS will stop, I realize, Probably Never Im glad I'm 63


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> So I need to throw away any pics of myself or my platoon bearing arms that I have from Viet Nam??
> Anyone want to take a guess of the death of Americans by ethnic percentage of Viet Nam or WW11?



I know it wasn't what the popular perception is....I said when this flu $..t started that it was a test run to see how far they could go, welcome to part two....


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Geez. I'm just gonna stay out of this one.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Colion Noir actually made a really good point in his video about this. He pointed out the fact that even though gun control advocates like to say that it's only about getting rid of "military-style" weapons... they still tend to support things like this, despite the character being a model of a law-abiding citizen who doesn't own an AR-15, but a shotgun, which he uses exclusively for hunting ducks and rabbits. 

Because the issue isn't about "military-style" weapons at all. That's just the excuse to get their foot in the door. It's about disarming the people in general.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Widiculous


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

DeathFromAbove said:


> He never hit anything with his gun anyhow


Not true, I saw him blast daffy ducks bill many times. Duffy just spun it back around and went on talking !


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

garhtr said:


> Not true, I saw him blast daffy ducks bill many times. Duffy just spun it back around and went on talking !


Truly despicable.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Whats next are they going to make Larry, Curly and Moe wear safety glasses


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

They need to go after the video shoot um up games that are farely real like..... if anything 
Instead of a classic cartoon


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> They need to go after the video shoot um up games that are farely real like..... if anything
> Instead of a classic cartoon


No way. Those are owned by west coast forward thinkers


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I heard they took Yosemite Sam's pistols away from him also.
Somewhere they took down a statue of George Washington for crying out loud.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

And Christopher Columbus!! Hell, let’s just take away all the historical memorabilia that made this the United States of America’s and start over. BS, BS, and BS!!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Lady Antebellum has become Lady A. 
That's it...just A.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Specwar said:


> So I need to throw away any pics of myself or my platoon bearing arms that I have from Viet Nam??
> Anyone want to take a guess of the death of Americans by ethnic percentage of Viet Nam or WW11?


Thank you and every Vet for your/there service to our great country.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Gonna miss that !


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Gonna miss that !


You're prolly gonna miss this also, I figure it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I will say it...........this has to stop.

Erasing history is not the right way to doing this.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

" To Disarm The People Is The Most Effectual Way to Enslave Them"
George Masson - 1788


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

This country is going nuts.. Well, not going, it has already gone..


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like Gone With The Wind, is Gone With The Wind also... This one I don't understand as Hattie McDaniel was the first black person to win an Academy Award for her performance in GWTW..


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Like I said earlier, stick a fork in me.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

ironman172 said:


> They need to go after the video shoot um up games that are farely real like..... if anything
> Instead of a classic cartoon


Most of those are rated for people 17 and older. 

If people don't like kids playing them, they shouldn't buy them for kids. It's not up to developers to censor their games because kids play them, the same way it's not up to cartoon makers to censor characters they didn't create to bow to some political ideology.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wait until the have to rename Washington DC, Columbus etc. 12 of our Presidents owned slaves including U.S. Grant....


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I miss watching the Little Rascals


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Looks like the Reds are going to remove Marge Schott's name from anything associated with her. It'll prolly look like she barely owned them after it's all said and done.
Similar action at Clemson.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Wait until the have to rename Washington DC, Columbus


 Unfortunately It's coming like a avalanche. Columbus day is on the way out and the rumblings about Washington, Jefferson, ect are already starting. Get ready for a tidal wave ? ?
Good luck


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

garhtr said:


> Unfortunately It's coming like a avalanche. Columbus day is on the way out and the rumblings about Washington, Jefferson, ect are already starting. Get ready for a tidal wave ? ?
> Good luck


Yep everybody is offended about something nowadays....


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

kevinw said:


> Most of those are rated for people 17 and older.
> 
> If people don't like kids playing them, they shouldn't buy them for kids. It's not up to developers to censor their games because kids play them, the same way it's not up to cartoon makers to censor characters they didn't create to bow to some political ideology.


The same goes for pet owners, blame the owners not the dog's.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Yep everybody is offended about something nowadays....


That offends me..people need to nut up and get over it...and quit walking around with their panties in a bunch about something..not talking about you snake, just people in general...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

In reality I have had about enough of all of this. Removing what certain people label as offensive isn't going to change a damned thing. Until something is done to rectify the situations, we will all be put upon, by those that wield the most clout. Protests get attention, but action is necessary. Every life matters!! As I learned, a very long time ago, don't get caught in the wrong place during protests. I and three others were stuck in Watts, just as the violence was escalating. We were lucky, an elderly black couple drove us out of harm's way. The husband was a vet and took care of us. We had to hide in his huge car. I and the others are forever in their debt. We got their address and wrote many letters, to Express our gratitude and make sure they were ok. They were fine, thank god.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

There is absolutely no way to change the past, you can’t act like it never happened. Idiots!!
So my rights have to end where their, (whoever they are) feelings begin??
That can all kiss my rosey red @ss.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

garhtr said:


> Not true, I saw him blast daffy ducks bill many times. Duffy just spun it back around and went on talking ![/QUOT
> 
> 
> Youre right I forgot about that My bad


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Does this gun ban include ray guns ? ? 








Or does Marvin get a pass ?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

And George Washington Carvers name will be changed to what??


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Specwar said:


> And George Washington Carvers name will be changed to what??


 Won't be a name change, he'll just be totally removed from history like Christopher Columbus. Jefferson Davis is on the current hit list right now in Ky and I don't see it stopping there.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wl...om-kentuckys-capitol-jefferson-davis/32852555


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

garhtr said:


> Does this gun ban include ray guns ? ?
> View attachment 361767
> 
> Or does Marvin get a pass ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I can’t believe they took Elmer’s shotgun away from him... what’s next? Woody’s pecker?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They are trying hard to erase us down here. Elizabeth Warren wants to remove Confederate graves from Arlington. Taking down statues and renaming military bases..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

NCbassattack said:


> They are trying hard to erase us down here. Elizabeth Warren wants to remove Confederate graves from Arlington. Taking down statues and renaming military bases..


Welcome to Phase 2.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.wcnc.com/mobile/article/news/education/mizzou-thomas-jefferson-statue/
Some good news Missouri is standing tall.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

All this is making me more discriminatory than I was before.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That sneaky Elmer!


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> They are trying hard to erase us down here. Elizabeth Warren wants to remove Confederate graves from Arlington. Taking down statues and renaming military bases..


next thing they want to change the name of our state capital columbus


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I can understand people who want to remove statues of confederate soldiers and such, (though they should do it legally). 

Anyone who wants to remove statues of our former Presidents is a real dummy though, especially if they want to remove ones like Jefferson because he owned slaves... because that only proves they have no understanding of who Thomas Jefferson was, or what he did, so they could probably benefit from that statue's existence anyway.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

ironman172 said:


> They need to go after the video shoot um up games that are farely real like..... if anything
> Instead of a classic cartoon[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You are dead on.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

GOOD BYE PAPER CLIPS AND RUBBER BANDS !!


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

What you need to understand is Hollywood was the first place communism took root in our country, and now all media is controlled by anti Americans who what to over throw our government. The problem is they can’t do it when law abiding Americans have weapons and they know it. So they indoctrinate our children in schools to erase our history and make them embrace Marxist doctrines. Buy bullets my friend and make America great. Don’t be a nation of cowards and say nothing while they keep taking your God given rights away.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't understand them wanting to destroy all the history of our great nation. When will we stand up and say enough is enough.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

^^ as soon as someone steps up to organize and lead the opposition.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Welcome to Phase 2.



Hate to be an "I told you so", but I did a couple months back. More is yet to come I'm afraid....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I am so afraid your right Pete. 
It's so scary that so many good people have NO idea about whats really going on and how it will affect them in the long run.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I’m offended by bras
Can we have them removed.?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Remember the first time you saw the classic cartoons that had been neutered? All the mildly graphic scenes were edited out. I thought "What the heck"??? Pepperidge Farms remembers...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Something very evil, is lurking in the background!! People can be easily fooled by just a few. 
Time to put on your aluminum hats,the ones with antennas


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I


Specwar said:


> And Christopher Columbus!! Hell, let’s just take away all the historical memorabilia that made this the United States of America’s and start over. BS, BS, and BS!!!


i saw somewhere that the police taped a bunch of job applications on a statue of Christopher Columbus and they Would not come near it.lol


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had heard about this too and wondered if Tom and Jerry would still be aired, as a kid I remember that being more violent than the bugs vs fudd antics.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Wile E. Coyote better check himself. 
Remember when Bugs used to stand in front of a firing squad and he'd smoke his last cig before they tried to blow him into smithereens? I watched that and turned out ok...well, pretty much ok.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Well today I see Nickelodeon has announced Spongebob Square Pants is officially OUT OF THE CLOSET!! what the %$!* is going on????


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

loweman165 said:


> Well today I see Nickelodeon has announced Spongebob Square Pants is officially OUT OF THE CLOSET!! what the %$!* is going on????


Give me a break!! The people behind all of this should go back into their closet, and let life happen. I am most offended by all of this nonsense. A lot of people have nothing better to do.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> What you need to understand is Hollywood was the first place communism took root in our country, and now all media is controlled by anti Americans who what to over throw our government. The problem is they can’t do it when law abiding Americans have weapons and they know it. So they indoctrinate our children in schools to erase our history and make them embrace Marxist doctrines. Buy bullets my friend and make America great. Don’t be a nation of cowards and say nothing while they keep taking your God given rights away.


This scares me.......Talk radio logic.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I want to thank the Mods and OGF for letting us blow off some steam.
Thanks for not locking us down.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> I want to thank the Mods and OGF for letting us blow off some steam.
> Thanks for not locking us down.


I'm sorry they ruined your cartoon......never a big Bugs or Daffy fan


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Dixie Vodka was a sponsor of the race today.. How ironic..


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

loweman165 said:


> Well today I see Nickelodeon has announced Spongebob Square Pants is officially OUT OF THE CLOSET!! what the %$!* is going on????


Everybody already knew his neighbor the starfish was a sissy...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Netflix is considering pulling old Dukes of Hazzard shows because of what is painted on the roof. Don't say it, we all know what it is.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm sorry they ruined your cartoon......never a big Bugs or Daffy fan


I wasn 't a big Bugs fan but Daffy was cool.
I liked Rocky and Bullwinkle. What was your favorite, Snakey?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I was a fan of Tudor the turtle and Tennessee tuxedo.
Anyone remember Commander Mcbragg ? ?


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Go to youtube...lots of oldies...


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

3 They took Paw Patrol off. god forbid dogs working together to rescue stuff. Sounds like front for something bad to me. not sure if its funny or pisses me off. I watched all in the family last night. waiting for those reruns to be taken off too.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 362007


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I am waiting for the Andy Griffith Show to get pulled..


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Ozzie and Harriet, and Leave it to Beaver ... too wholesome
My three sons .. too masculine
Patty Duke .. to feminist
Mork and Mindy .. too alienist!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> I wasn 't a big Bugs fan but Daffy was cool.
> I liked Rocky and Bullwinkle. What was your favorite, Snakey?


Popeye, TopCat and the Flintstones


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

When do they disarm the video games??you'll see anyone under 30 lose thier s#!+ then.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

NCbassattack said:


> I am waiting for the Andy Griffith Show to get pulled..


 They mite let Andy's show slide, he didn't carry and Barney only had one bullet


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Quick Draw McGraw. I remember in the late 60's after Kennedy brothers and MLK were killed mom took our cap guns and caps.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

ress said:


> Quick Draw McGraw. I remember in the late 60's after Kennedy brothers and MLK were killed mom took our cap guns and caps.


Heyyy! Baba Looey!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Popeye, TopCat and the Flintstones


Jetsons?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

garhtr said:


> They mite let Andy's show slide, he didn't carry and Barney only had one bullet


Yea but didn't ol Barn shoot himself in the foot at least once? Too much violence. Yank it off the airwaves.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol Chuck's days are numbered.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Gun Smoke...Rawhide..Bonanza..Combat..Cheyenne..The Virginian..The Rebel..


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Nauti cat said:


> start of gun control
> Specwar keep the pictures and be proud thanks for serving


I believe all the rioting and covid has helped with more people realizing guns and home defense is very important. Judge Kavanaugh is about to make some big decisions on some 2a issues too.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

NCbassattack said:


> I am waiting for the Andy Griffith Show to get pulled..


Then it's on!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Speaking of getting pulled, I just heard Aunt Jemima's days are numbered. Name and image will prolly get changed.

I also heard of a statue of Christopher Columbus coming down in Columbus. Next thing you'll hear is Columbus getting renamed. Hmmm? Names?


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of getting pulled, I just heard Aunt Jemima's days are numbered. Name and image will prolly get changed.
> 
> I also heard of a statue of Christopher Columbus coming down in Columbus. Next thing you'll hear is Columbus getting renamed. Hmmm? Names?


These "anti history idiots" need to be stopped but how unless the good citizens protest and then they will call us racist! The left is making their voices heard and us peaceful citizens are sitting back complaining but not doing anything. They are looting tearing down shops and our government already is handing out Grant's of tax dollars to rebuild these shops!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sean Ebra said:


> These "anti history idiots" need to be stopped but how unless the good citizens protest and then they will call us racist! The left is making their voices heard and us peaceful citizens are sitting back complaining but not doing anything. They are looting tearing down shops and our government already is handing out Grant's of tax dollars to rebuild these shops!


The good citizens don't have time to protest we all have more important things to do, you know like go to work!!!


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> The good citizens don't have time to protest we all have more important things to do, you know like go to work!!!


Yea I agree! it seems to be a generation that is making most of the noise. Maybe we should remove their unemployment benefits. They must have too much money and don't need to work?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of getting pulled, I just heard Aunt Jemima's days are numbered. Name and image will prolly get changed.


My guess Fat Albert will be next......HEY HEY HEY


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Won't even go here


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Add Aunt Jamima to the list now:

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-aunt-jemima-as-racial-stereotype-doesn-t-fly


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Redheads said:


> My guess Fat Albert will be next......HEY HEY HEY


Only fair! Lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

OSUdaddy said:


> Add Aunt Jamima to the list now:


 Will Uncle Ben survive or has he already been cooked ? ?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

OSUdaddy said:


> Add Aunt Jamima to the list now:
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-aunt-jemima-as-racial-stereotype-doesn-t-fly


 add rice crispies to the list too


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

garhtr said:


> Will Uncle Ben survive or has he already been cooked ? ?


I believe "cooked"


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Now its gone from censorship to erasing history.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Will the movie Blazing Saddles ever run on tv again?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

loweman165 said:


> Will the movie Blazing Saddles ever run on tv again?


You know that isn't happening! Glad I have it on DVD


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Redheads said:


> My guess Fat Albert will be next......HEY HEY HEY


Don't worry there is still Lizzo.....and she's fatter than Albert...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

In some towns here, our statues are being guarded by citizens.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Socialism! It's here, it's there, it's everywhere!
Ban,this,get rid of that, you can't own certain items, blah,blah,blah!
"Please do not try to adjust your television, we are in complete control ". " Be vewy,vewy, quiet. There's a Wabbit ,and I don't want to scare him" " he looks vewy paranoid, Wabbits are like that ". And so should you! Because you might be the next Wabbit!


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> In some towns here, our statues are being guarded by citizens.


Ohio was and still is a free state why will people destroy are history when Ohioans always stood up for the less fortunate


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Next up they’ll be confiscating all your money. No slave owning presidents. No more andrew jackson. No more george washington. Good bye slave owning ben franklin.


----------

